
Titan: Distributed Graph Database - nawazdhandala
http://thinkaurelius.github.io/titan/
======
lobster_johnson
For those who, like me, were looking at the master branch and assumed the
codebase was inactive, this is apparently the branch where development is
happening:

[https://github.com/thinkaurelius/titan/tree/titan09](https://github.com/thinkaurelius/titan/tree/titan09)

This is version 0.9, and they are gearing up for a 1.0 release.

Anyone here using it who can summarize their experience? Production-readiness,
performance, general usability as an alternative to other NoSQL databases?

~~~
ignoramous
There's no mention of this in their READMEs, but Titan can work with Dynamo DB
as a storage back-end: [http://www.allthingsdistributed.com/2015/08/titan-
graphdb-in...](http://www.allthingsdistributed.com/2015/08/titan-graphdb-
integration-in-dynamodb.html)

~~~
lobster_johnson
Is there a list of backends? Is PostgreSQL supported?

~~~
okram
For graph-based PostgreSQL, check out Sqlg
([http://umlg.org/sqlg.html](http://umlg.org/sqlg.html)).

------
marknadal
As another commentator mentioned, [http://orientDB.com/](http://orientDB.com/)
looks interesting as well.

Those complaining about Titan being abandoned, don't worry. Getting better
graph features into the Cassandra family is one of the best things they could
do. So consider this a win-win.

For those looking for a javascript variant, check out my project
[http://gunDB.io/](http://gunDB.io/) which is a browser based graph database.
Definitely not as "academic" leaning as Titan, but it is more friendly towards
web developers which Titan is not.

~~~
amirouche
gunDB looks like mozilla's kinto:
[https://kinto.readthedocs.org/en/latest/](https://kinto.readthedocs.org/en/latest/)

------
arisAlexis
why would you post a link to a project that the founders abandonded to go to
work for Datastax? It was all over the news some months ago

~~~
amirouche
It's not abandonned, they are working on releasing a new version [1] and
amazon support officially a backend for dynamodb [2] and IBM use it too [3]

[1]
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/aureliusgraphs/A53p9...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/aureliusgraphs/A53p9ZG_k30)

[2] [http://www.allthingsdistributed.com/2015/08/titan-graphdb-
in...](http://www.allthingsdistributed.com/2015/08/titan-graphdb-integration-
in-dynamodb.html)

[3] It seems like IBM forked the project

~~~
arisAlexis
The original devs said they would work to release version 1 and then stop and
let it be with open source but you know well that open sources projects when
all the devs go usually die or are forked like in case of IBM. The future will
show

------
neurohax
I need a distributed, scalable solution for querying set intersections. Before
rolling my own I may give this a chance, though Apache accumulo looks like the
first option.

------
pipeep
I suppose it's a difference in terminology, but it seems strange for them to
state:

> Support for ACID and eventual consistency.

As ACID typically implies strong consistency. To quote the wikipedia page on
eventual consistency that they link to:

> Eventually consistent services are often classified as providing BASE
> (Basically Available, Soft state, Eventual consistency) semantics, in
> contrast to traditional ACID (Atomicity, Consistency, Isolation, Durability)
> guarantees.

~~~
gkop
"Support for" implies it's capable of these guarantees independently but
doesn't necessarily mean it's capable of both of them simultaneously, IE it
may be configured for one or the other.

------
vander_elst
another very interesting project
[http://orientdb.com/orientdb/](http://orientdb.com/orientdb/)

